
Russian cyberspies are using one hell of a clever Microsoft Exchange backdoor - dgudkov
https://www.zdnet.com/article/russian-cyberspies-are-using-one-hell-of-a-clever-microsoft-exchange-backdoor/
======
londons_explore
Pretty smart idea.

Seems to be using mostly public APIs though?

